# The new LA stadium has purple seats!



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

April 17th, 2008 - 10:43 AM by Kevin Seifert

From the conspiracy-minded and occasionally irresponsible headquarters of Access Vikings, we couldn't help but notice a familiar shade when we looked at designs for the latest incarnation of a new NFL stadium in Los Angeles.

Los Angeles real estate/sports mogul Ed Roski is scheduled to discuss his plans for the stadium complex in a news conference today. Roski is expected to confirm a timetable where construction could be completed as early as 2011. As you know, the Vikings' lease at the Metrodome expires after the 2011 season.

While this unveiling could end up being a significant advancement in the LA-football/Vikings relocation as-of-yet non-story, it's not exactly time to panic.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's absurd and the goat on the aflac commercial says it best:









"Naahhhah"!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i say move the viqueens


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

hunter121390 said:


> i say move the viqueens


If they do......I still would hope and pray the the Puke team from GB has a perfect season.....0-16


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

KEN W said:


> hunter121390 said:
> 
> 
> > i say move the viqueens
> ...


never would happen.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

One can always hope. 

Miami came pretty close.I would even settle for 1-15,with that one vs. the Cowboys or Bears.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

lol. cowboys or bears huh? only cuz you know the viqueens cant beat us.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Kenny,
Keep dreaming, Vikings fans are always spouting off about "next year". The Packers have sweep the Vikings the last two years and Favre's last game against the queens was a 34-0 drubbing at Lambeau - Now That's Priceless! 
Regrettfully, my Packer flag was at half mast for 2 weeks after Favre's retirement announcement. 
MOB


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

MOB said:


> Regrettfully, my Packer flag was at half mast for 2 weeks after Favre's retirement announcement.
> MOB


Poor Puker fans missing old Bert.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

missing brett but we'll still sweep the viqueens this season. and the viqueens, once again, are going to miss the playoffs, while the packers will be in the playoffs


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

hunter121390 said:


> missing brett but we'll still sweep the viqueens this season. and the viqueens, once again, are going to miss the playoffs, while the packers will be in the playoffs


Not if Bert dosen't make a comeback,the Pukers won't see any chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

even if he doesnt make a comeback. any quarterback with the team that we have will sweep the viqueens and make the playoffs. n with the sweeping the viqueens part, its not that hard, i mean, they do suck. :lost:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

hunter121390 said:


> even if he doesnt make a comeback. any quarterback with the team that we have will sweep the viqueens and make the playoffs. n with the sweeping the viqueens part, its not that hard, i mean, they do suck. :lost:


Keep drinking that kool-aid!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

actuallly its about 23 bud lights today.  but still. :strapped:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Yep that's what you have....."any quarterback."


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

we got rogers. n ya thats about it. but we'll be fine. just watch


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

MOB said:


> Kenny,
> Keep dreaming, Vikings fans are always spouting off about "next year". The Packers have sweep the Vikings the last two years and Favre's last game against the queens was a 34-0 drubbing at Lambeau - Now That's Priceless!
> Regrettfully, my Packer flag was at half mast for 2 weeks after Favre's retirement announcement.
> MOB


that's fine, but we still have a chance to ruin favre's going away party...err.. john maddens lovefest..... opening monday night next season...YES YES YES YES!!!

My best favre memory....watching him run off the field at Lambeau in the playoffs after a specific #84 caught the dagger in the endzone and proceded to fake moon the crowd....good times.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)




----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

God I loved the Super Freak. :fro: ..............Is there any one that truly wanted him to go away..............:bowdown:

Except Taddy and Remmi!!!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

djleye said:


> God I loved the Super Freak. :fro: ..............Is there any one that truly wanted him to go away..............:bowdown:
> 
> Except Taddy and Remmi!!!! :roll: :wink:


Yeah.....Red McCombs.He saved a bundle and stuck Ziggy in the shorts in the process.


----------

